# Plant ID ?



## Nachos (Jan 6, 2012)

The red pad/leaf plant I was told is called watershield and was collected by a friend in a fishing pond Mississippi. It sends out pads/leaves all the way to the top of the tank. I suppose it is watershield, any other thoughts?

The green pad/leaf planted right next to the red watershield is an unknown. It was collected in Louisiana in the Reggio/Delacroix area as a floating lilypad plant and was RED when it was floating and even the "starburst" portion was RED. I planted it submersed, the RED stems and leaves died off and out sprouts green stems and pads. As you can see from the picture, it looks like it divides itself in a "starburst" fashion and sends out a new shoot. It doesn't seem to be sending long shoots to the top of the waterline at this point. Any ideas on this plant?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1st is _Brasenia schreberi_, yes.

2nd looks like it could be _Limnobium spongia_, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree with Cavan on both counts. #1 is definitely Brasenia schreberi, and #2/3 looks like Limnobium.


----------



## Nachos (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for having a look and for the ID


----------

